# anti-depressants and sleeping tablets



## Autumn77 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm feeling depressed and am also having trouble sleeping (mainly due to the stress of IF).  Would prescription anti-depressants and sleeping tablets affect my next cycle of IVF (Jan/Feb).  I haven't been to see my GP yet but obviously I wouldn't want to take any drugs that would interfere with the IVF ones. 

Are 'natural' tablets OK - i.e Valerian or Herbal Nytol? 

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Autumn,

Sorry to hear you're feeling low   Please do go and see your GP to discuss this with them as they'll be able to help suport you with this. It may not require resorting to medication. There are other supports and therapies that can be used first line in treatment of depression. Similarly good sleep hygeine can help to restore sleeping patterns without resorting to sleeping tablets.

As a generalisation there aren't direct interactions between anti-depressants or herbal sleeping tablets and the drugs used in IVF but each cycle is unique to the individual and it is best to discuss this with your clinic if you are taking other medications.

Please do make an appointment with your GP.

Maz x


----------

